# Brad's drink (pepsi)



## VTdigger (Jun 29, 2011)

I was just researching Pepsi and found out it was founded in 1898 and known as Brad's drink until 1903, I tried to look up Brad's drink bottles online but found nothing, not wanting to search page after page, I figured I'd come here and ask are there any embossed "Brad's drink" bottles or where they paper labeled. on further note the whole history of Pepsi is quite interesting, I had no idea it was introduced in only 1898 I just figured it was as old as Coke. I would love to get my hands on a "Brad's drink" bottle if it exists.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 29, 2011)

You can get a 'Brads' bottle although it's not a soda. 

 What to look for is   "Bradhams Drug Store"
                                     New Bern N.C.

 Brads Drink itself was a soda fountain concoction.

 .................................... oh yea the drug store bottles usually go between $300.00 & 500.00.


----------



## ncbred (Jun 30, 2011)

Not cheap.  Only seen one or two of the last one.


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

....


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

Inside the store in 1913....

 Located on the ground floor of the Stanly Building, completed in 1913, on Middle Street at the corner of Broad Street was the â€œBroad Street Storeâ€ of the Bradham Drug Company. Caleb D. Bradham, inventor of Pepsi-Cola, used the store, which featured a decorative soda fountain, for retail sales


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

...


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say I bet you would rather have the Wagon.....Jim[8D]



 Marker Title:CALEB BRADHAM 1867-1934 
 Locationollock Street at Middle Street in New Bern
 County:Craven


 Caleb Bradham and his Pepsi cart 









 In the mid 1890s he produced a popular item which he called â€œBradâ€™s Drinkâ€ and later â€œPep-Kola.â€ The key ingredients were coca leaf and kola nut. In 1898 Bradham changed the name to â€œPepsi-Colaâ€ and, in 1902, left the pharmacy to devote full time to the soft drink business. â€œPepsi-Colaâ€ was filed as a trademark in September 1902 and registered in 1903. The Pepsi-Cola Company was incorporated in December 1902. Bradhamâ€™s friend and New Bern neighbor, pioneering female photographer Bayard Wootten, created the distinctive first logo. Bradham purchased a prominent residence, a historic New Bern house, one that had been used by General Ambrose Burnside, commander of the Union forces occupying New Bern from 1862 to 1865.

      The business had its ups and downs over the years. By 1910 the company had over 250 bottlers in twenty-four states, making Bradham wealthy. During World War I sugar prices spiked and fell, leading to his bankruptcy. In 1923 he sold the trademark and business to investors in Richmond, Virginia, for $35,000. The company then changed hands four times and went bankrupt again in 1931. Under the new ownership of a candy manufacturer, its fortunes improved and, since that time, Pepsi has become well-known internationally. A trademark dispute with rival Coca-Cola over the rights to the use of the word â€œcolaâ€ was settled in Pepsiâ€™s favor. The two remain intense rivals to this day, from restaurant franchises to sponsorship of major events.


----------



## celerycola (Jun 30, 2011)

That's great, JIm.

 Do you have anything on Kent's Coca-Cola invented in Paterson in 1885?


> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> ....


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> That's great, JIm.
> 
> Do you have anything on Kent's Coca-Cola invented in Paterson in 1885?


 

 I wish I did Dennis, while I have a few of Kents bottles I don't have anything with a label...


----------



## celerycola (Jun 30, 2011)

I'd like to see a pic of his bottles. Do you have an extra bottle for sale? Any history on Kent?


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

What a different world it could have been if Kent ended up being credited with the Coca-Cola brand he truely deserved...[]


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

These are the only ones I have downloaded right now, I'll have to go thru my stuff and take better pic's for you....I think these are from Jim Jack...


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

...


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

...


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

...


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

I know I have a postcard showing the sign outside his store here somewhere too, gotta find it....here is a trade card fron Mr. Kent...


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

...


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

here are a few others, this one is about 2oz.


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

about 3-4oz.


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

about 6 oz.


----------



## VTdigger (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks for the info I was hoping (day dreaming really) I'd find one of the very first Pepsi's at the mid to late 1800's dump I found a few months ago but the value says not very likely, but you never know.......


----------

